# The Proper Way To Wear an ID Badge



## Allthingstrad (Jan 5, 2006)

In today's high-security climate, an unfortunate daily accessory is the ID badge. AAAC members who work in government, banking, military, healthcare, or other private sector fields are most likely faced with the daily dilemna of how to wear your badge so it properly compliments your bespoke tailoring and traditional styling. Clipping your ID to a beltloop is discrete, but it breaks up the clean line that a trousers' waistband makes against a dress shirt. Wearing your ID on a beaded metal lanyard is convenient but somewhat canine. Clipping an ID to your lapel is probably just wrong, though I see otherwise well-dressed people do this all the time. Of course you could opt against wearing your badge...but risk being tossed out by security. Any thoughts?

​
"Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I keep mine in my jacket pocket where it is easily accessible and I can whip it out if I need to which is only 2-3 times a day

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine stays in my trouser pocket.

I only need it to gain access to wards and offices; otherwise everyone knows my face so I don't need to keep it on display.

Occasionally, one does encounter a "jobsworth" who tells you that you should be wearing it prominently. I usually thank them for their reminder and continue to keep the card in my pocket.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Either keep the thing in a convenient pocket. hand it round my neck UNDER my tie or not at all.

What I will not do is clip it to a coat or shirt. That is not good for the garment.


----------



## Pug (Nov 18, 2005)

NASCAR lanyard


----------



## La Fragancia (Dec 27, 2005)

I use mine with a Lanyard that matches my tie or pocketsquare. (YEAH RIGHT!).. Seriosly, If you have a lanyard that is not too contrasting it's O.K.. In my field it HAS to be visible ALL THE TIME. Clipping it to your pocket will not fly. And to the Lapel looks stupid. 

Someone has to be more creative out there.. right?

"Chuck Norris can kick Steven Segal's ass too"


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I keep mine in the wallet - is an electronic one that I don't need to show - just to scan - so it I just wave my wallet at the door...


----------



## Trogdor (May 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Allthingstrad_
> 
> ​


Neither of the top two will work if the ID badge must be on display at all times, because everybody will be too busy staring in horror at the fact that both jacket buttons are done up 

... or is that just us?


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by hreljan_
> 
> I keep mine in the wallet - is an electronic one that I don't need to show - just to scan - so it I just wave my wallet at the door...


Mine is the same, but I never thought to just leave it in my wallet. I keep it in the ID holder in my pocket. I've been carrying an extra unnecessary item all this time... [xx(]

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you have to display your ID badge all the time? If so I really don't know what I think would be best. Probably the beaded metal chain.

I only need mine when getting out of an elevator so I just keep mine in my pants or shirt pocket until I need it.



> quote:_Originally posted by Allthingstrad_
> 
> In today's high-security climate, an unfortunate daily accessory is the ID badge. AAAC members who work in government, banking, military, healthcare, or other private sector fields are most likely faced with the daily dilemna of how to wear your badge so it properly compliments your bespoke tailoring and traditional styling. Clipping your ID to a beltloop is discrete, but it breaks up the clean line that a trousers' waistband makes against a dress shirt. Wearing your ID on a beaded metal lanyard is convenient but somewhat canine. Clipping an ID to your lapel is probably just wrong, though I see well-dressed people do this all the time. Of course you could opt against wearing your badge...but risk being tossed out by security. Any thoughts?
> 
> "Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

In the breast pocket in lieu of a pocket square []

Not really...


----------



## REUTERS (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the belt postion is best as when you are standing your suit should be buttoned and therefore your badge hidden from view. 

If asked for it you simply unbutton (one button)and pull back the jacket to reaveal it to the "its more than my jobs worth" impertinent fool.

If you work in one of those places where YOU MUST show your badge AT ALL TIMES well you've got a badly dressed idiot for a boss. Too bad mate!


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

There's a whole social code about ID badges evolving. For instance, people without much external contact think it's cool to flip the badge to avoid strangers from reading their name without their permission. But these people also tend to have low social skills (IT guys) and so are usually freaked out by social contact in general, while a sales guy frankly isn't going to be intimidated by a waitress using his name during lunch.

Locality keys have also created a whole new genre of strange bump and grind shows as people twist to put them against the proximity reader without taking them out. One workgroup has taken to putting their keys in their back pocket. They all do a one-bum back check press as they walk their way into their secure work room. 

My problem with most ID clips is their little teeth rip the crap out of my front pocket edge, and the belt clip versions rip an ugly line in the leather. Lanyards flap around in the face when you step outside, plus there's all the stooping necessary to get the card read when passing a proximity point.

Currently I'm using a "fishing reel" badge holder clipped to my wallet . I pull the string until the badge hangs out the front pocket. It easily reels out to the waist height key readers I frequently pass, and then snaps back into place outside the pocket. It saves me having to clip and unclip the badge every day and the damage toll that ensues to nice clothes. 

When I'm asked to wear a visitor badge I clip to my own badge, kept at waist height outside the pocket. Which looks dorky, but really, a 4"x5" dayglow orange billboard that doesn't open a single door on its own and shouts "VISITOR" is intended to look dorky from the getgo and scream "Outsider-- Do not trust!". Very contrary to my needs. At least by moving it to waist level and flipped dayglo side against me with my own badge displayed on top instead, the dayglo orange isn't as visually distracting as it is when worn at the front jacket pocket the way some offices ask. And because it's attached to my own badge the security stooges generally don't argue about placement --obviously I'm following my own office's requirements about badge placement in addition to their own. And in their book I'm doubly secure: I'm wearing TWO badges at once.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"Badges ,uh we don have no badges. We don need no Stinking badges!"


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

Perhaps Asprey could whip up a nice mount in engine-turned sterling[)]


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Working outside, I've rarely need a badge. The one exception was ironically at one of our California Missions doing very sensitive archaeological salvage on an eroding cemetary. My team had crisp uniformed park rangers literally on one side of the property and cassocked priests on the other looking askance at assorted hippies, Indiana Jones wannabees and FREE LEONARD PELTIER shirted indian monitors.I had a stunning russian orthodox cross from Alaska and my polish partner a sterling crucifix. I whispered to Bob we needed to wear them outside our army surplus khaki shirts. We did, and the Raymond Massey type father smiled and said we two at least had all the I.D. his superior needed


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wear my ID badge on the outside of my pocket.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Innovan,

I agree, there is a whole new social dynamic being generated by the current state of security. I see people wearing their security badges as if they were medals of valor while other try to hide them as fast as humanly possible. I have seen people wear them while at a 5-7, clearly leaving the door open as a conversational ice breaker.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

Shirt pocket. I work in a small court house where everyone knows me. I would still wear it in my pocket if I worked in the Pentagon.


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow. Rules for ID badges. This gaijin is bewildered.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe we could frame them in a gold case as a watch fob on waistcoats?I am reminded of the scene in Von Ryan's Express. The minister was asked to show his papers to the rail officer. Lacking any and Seeing the officer's tunic unbuttoned he gave him a verbal thrashing over his appearance with threats of the russian front.The humbled officer quickly stamped everything mumbling "nazis, mine gott"


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

If you want to get into a courthouse today: It's the electronic ID card that buzzes you in or it it the line with the metal detector.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Lanyard (no need for it to be metal) around the neck or keep it in your pocket. Those seem like the only two reasonable choices.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Innovan_
> 
> My problem with most ID clips is their little teeth rip the crap out of my front pocket edge, and the belt clip versions rip an ugly line in the leather. Lanyards flap around in the face when you step outside, plus there's all the stooping necessary to get the card read when passing a proximity point.
> 
> Currently I'm using a "fishing reel" badge holder clipped to my wallet . I pull the string until the badge hangs out the front pocket. It easily reels out to the waist height key readers I frequently pass, and then snaps back into place outside the pocket. It saves me having to clip and unclip the badge every day and the damage toll that ensues to nice clothes.


I had to wear something similar (a keycard/ID) and that method worked very well.

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## JeffW (Apr 11, 2005)

It depends on whether the ID card is for identification only or does it also control "access control". We have to wear ours high and visible so that we do not have people staring at our trousers. We find that the lanyard works best.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always have to flash my badge to the security officer to let him know that I work at my hospital.


----------



## FrancisUrquhart (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe the problem is how cheap security badges look? 

When I have had to display one, I would carry it around
and only show it if I was asked for it. 

Unless you are actually inside a cleared (classified) 
facility, security is just theatre and you should treat 
it as such.


----------



## BizMan (May 1, 2005)

At my last job, the badge was required to be displayed on the front between the horizontal boundaries of your belt and your neck and between your shoulders and visible at all times. If not, dimissal was usually the result after your first warning.

There, I found it easiest to use a plastic, breakaway landyard provided by the employer.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by BizMan_
> 
> At my last job, the badge was required to be displayed on the front between the horizontal boundaries of your belt and your neck and between your shoulders and visible at all times. If not, dimissal was usually the result after your first warning.
> 
> There, I found it easiest to use a plastic, breakaway landyard provided by the employer.


This is the case in my current job. The ramifications for not wearing a badge in the manner you state are pretty severe.

Mark


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I wore my badge hanging on a lanyard made of the brightest 1/2" nylon webbing I could find. There was no way to make the damn thing unobtrusive or compatible with business clothes so I opted to make it stand out.
Welcome to 1984 in 2006.
Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When I enter my hospital,The security guard always asks for you to flash your badge to know that you work there.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Our very own Howard owns a hospital????

Drinks on Howard!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Our very own Howard owns a hospital????
> 
> Drinks on Howard!!!


No I volunteer in a hospital 2 days a week doing In patient Filing.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, that's pretty cool. I volunteer playing piano and singing in nursing homes.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Since I absolutely hate things hanging around my neck, mine is clipped to the top of my trousers waistband. Never mind the fact that at 6'7", I have to take them off to swipe them - bending down is not an option...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Actually, that's pretty cool. I volunteer playing piano and singing in nursing homes.


Congratulations Forsberg.Good Luck.


----------

